# Half Lap Joints



## angus (Oct 14, 2004)

can you cut half lap joints on the router on 2x4's - i'm not refering to end cuts, but the center of a 30 inch 2x4
Angus


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Angus

Yes, but you should use a jig like the link below.

And use a flat botton bit or a stantard bit, lap joints are easy with the right jig and a stop block..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3847-sliding-dovetail-jig.html


Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

angus said:


> can you cut half lap joints on the router on 2x4's - i'm not refering to end cuts, but the center of a 30 inch 2x4
> Angus


Angus 
If this was my problem I would make a simple Jig that could be clamped to the material and use the router in the plunge mode. If you still require help submit more details as to what you want to do and I will see if I can help you
Tom


----------

